# MTB-Mädels Raum Ludwigsburg / Winnenden / Bietigheim



## conny_r (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

es wird zwar nun schon immer schwieriger mit dem lieben Wetter - letzten Samstag war es schon echt bitter kalt...brrr...

Aber gibt es im Raum Ludwigsburg / Winnenden / Bietigheim ein paar nette Mädels so dass man mal zusammen biken gehen könnte? Finde es einfach gut, so ein kleines "Netzwerk" zu haben. So dass man auch mal in einer kleinen Gruppe fahren kann.

Bin gespannt...
Grüße
Conny


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2009)

steinigt mich, dass ich als mann hier poste 

in besigheim beim RSV hat es einige damen dabei, wie man beim lesen des BOA threads im stuttgart forum erfahren kann. frag doch da mal an, da gibt es auch ladies only runden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich bin aus Wernau, aber kann gern mal nach LUbu kommen...fährst Du bei dem Mistwetter...?


----------



## conny_r (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
ja, fahre auch bei Mistwetter. 
Ich bin nur schwer fürs biken zu begeistern, wenn ich schon beim Losfahren von oben klitsch nass werde und wenn es sau kalt ist. 
War heute mittag auch biken - herrlich - gar nicht kalt... und tat so gut.
Wernau - Marbach geht Entfernungstechnisch ja ganz gut. wo fährst du in der Regel? 
Korber Kopf und Kappelberg wäre sicherlich auch mal ganz geschickt. allerdings kenne ich mich da leider gar nicht aus.
Grüße
Conny


----------



## vanilla (5. Juni 2011)

Schade, dass hier nicht mehr viel los zu sein scheint.. Würde auch gerne mal mit ein paar Mädels aus der gegend biken.. Kappelberg kenne ich mich sehr gut aus aber ist echt steil zum fahren 
Grüße


----------



## 4mate (5. Juni 2011)

Von Bietigheim ist es nicht weit nach Ludwigsburg.
Da wird regelmäßig gefahren, siehe Juli1985:  			#*1543*


----------



## vanilla (5. Juni 2011)

Hey super vielen Dank


----------

